# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  как перекинуть все данные с одного компа на другой

## Pavelasd

у меня знакомая спросила, Что мне надо для того, чтоб с её ПК вс перекинуть на её ноут. Я спросил, в смысле документы? Она говорит, ну, вообще, всё. Я так понял, образ диска надо делать? Разъясните, пожалуйста, как можно удовлетворить её желание и что для этого нужно

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

Ну, есть много способов перекинуть всё... Самый простой, по-моёму, это копирования инфы с диска вручную через сеть. :)
Хотя смотря что и как надо перекидывать...

----------


## Cheechako

> с её ПК вс перекинуть на её ноут


Сначала надо определиться, что понимать под "*всё*" :) - перенести систему "as is" будет затруднительно.

----------


## IMPERIAL

Нет. Я так думаю что нужно скопировать все, кроме системы. Т.е. абсолютно всю информацию что хранится. Можно поинтересоваться, с какой целью? Временное хранение или как бэкап? Просто тут можно не париться тогда с сетью, просто взять шнур usb-ide (не знаю есть ли usb-sata т.к. сам пользуюсь одним старым жестким, что бы перекидывать инфу) и перекинуть все так.

----------


## alexsey_k

надо сначала определить что именно перекидывать? можно настроить безпроводное соединение на буках и перекинуть вручную, можно через образ, но с буками не рекомендую, можно через мастер переноса файлов-стандартный виндовский...

----------


## Pavelasd

Всё абсолютно надо перекинуть! И систему в том числе.

Acronis® Universal Restore тоже не поможет?

----------


## Cheechako

Переносить систему - очень задумчиво, обычно у ноутбуков специфические (в сравнении с ПК) драйверы.

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

Согласен, перекидывать систему с ПК на ноут очень проблемно, да и зачем? Не проще ли скопировать всю инфу отдельно, а потом и основные настройки. Да и дрова под ноут отличаются от ПК.

----------


## alexsey_k

советую поставить такую же винду, томом воспользоваться мастером переноса файлов "пуск программы стандартые служебные", а потом перенести остальные файлы вручную......

----------


## Smill

а если на жёсткий диск другой перкинуть?

----------


## alexsey_k

можно и на жесткий диск...

----------


## jean

Если у жд разный кеш образ не перекинется

----------


## alexsey_k

перекинется...., единстенное может система не запуститься на ноутбуке, но надо попробовать, в любом случае на втором компе образ сделать, если непойдет, так можно будет востановить....

----------


## Doctor.vrn

Я бы не стал удовлетворять ее желания копированием системы с ПК на бук, есть много "других" способов.

А если по теме, то нафига надо переносить систему, в винде и так постоянно много мусора накапливается. Проще потратить 2 часа поставить систему, и потом перенести файлы. (Бокс для винта 2,5" 3 месяца назад покупал за 350 рублей). Потом через USB подрубаешь его к компу и будет ей счастье.

----------


## biggg

систему перекинуть нереально - даже для разных материнских плат, пусть сохраняет параметры винды в мастере переноса и ставит их на новую винду

----------

